

Best GitHub repositories - jyz
https://github.com/josephyzhou/github-trending

======
ozh
Why push a new document every day instead of simply updating the document?
This is git, it's easy to track changes...

~~~
coherentpony
Because perhaps someone wants to look at trends over time. Doing it this way
means that you don't have to scour through the git history to get your data.
Also, scouring the git history, as you suggest, assumes that each commit
corresponds to exactly one daily update. What if there are commits that fix
typos or other errors? How do you programmatically skip over those?

Pushing a new document every day is the correct choice here.

~~~
Grue3
No, the correct choice would be using one file and tags for each date. To fix
a typo you just go to appropriate tag and make a commit.

~~~
thu
"correct" w.r.t. what ? A checkout (or a tarball as offered by GitHub) of the
repo is all those files, which is probably what most people want.

------
yaph
For me personally both objective c and go are not that interesting, so I find
[http://www.coolgithubprojects.com/](http://www.coolgithubprojects.com/) more
useful.

~~~
mikegriff
That looks pretty good. Is there a way to filter by language, or can you just
order by language?

And it'd be good if he got rid of the greengrocer's apostrophes[1].

[1]
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/greengrocer%27s_apostrophe](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/greengrocer%27s_apostrophe)

~~~
yaph
Right now you cannot filter, but this is something the author said to be
working on. You can see the discussion on Reddit here
[http://www.reddit.com/r/coolgithubprojects/comments/2b9vph/r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/coolgithubprojects/comments/2b9vph/rcoolgithubprojectss_new_daily_aggregator_website/)

------
lmedinas
This is the trending GitHub repositories for javascript, objc and go. I would
expect also for C/C++, Java, Ruby, Python and others.

------
plg
"Best" == "trending" ???

~~~
szatkus
Even in README they wrote "most popular", not "best". Justin Bieber is also
popular...

~~~
yaph
Also thought of Justin Bieber as a good example of popularity != quality.

------
jpswade
You should use directories for hierarchy instead of a very long unwieldy list.

Try 2014->08->2014-08-06.md

------
beagle3
That's nice.

Is there anything like freshmeat that would show new releases?

